# How to Clean an Automobile Windshield?!?!



## MSaxatilus (Sep 8, 2009)

OK, I give up.

One of my pet pieves is a dirty windshield in my car. Drives me totally nutz. I'm very good at getting the windshield clean (inside and out), but my problem is that no matter what products I use, I seem to develop a blueish/greyish haze on the inside of the windshield after a few days to a week. I'm not sure of the source of the haze since it happens in all cars (i.e. wife's car, my old car, brother's car, Mom's car) that I've cleaned over the years and seems quite persistent.

I have used a variety of products that all work very well in getting the windshield clean, but yet after a few days the haze comes back. Some products worse than others. Its almost like there is some sort of residue from the cleaners, or the maybe the microfiber cloths that I'm using. I do get the same result using paper towels also... along with lint 

The haze that I refer to is very minor mind you.... most people would barely notice it, but if you get very close to the glass and wipe your finger on it, you would notice that the haze would wipe off with your finger.

So what's the deal with the haze?!?! Am I using the wrong products, wrong technique, I live in NJ, global warming? Any clue.

Oh, and no I don't smoke.

So I have made it my mission to come up with the ultimate window cleaning proceedure. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
MSax


----------



## PhotonBoy (Sep 8, 2009)

If it's a new car, it could just be some of the volatile plasticizers used in the plastic fittings and upholstery condensing on the inside of the windshield. If so, leaving the windows open a bit on each side might help. Also, it should diminish in time.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Sep 8, 2009)

It's the outgassing of the plastic/vinyl as PhotonBoy says to clean it easily use a 2 to 1 mix of water and Isopropyl Alcohol in a spray botttle. Ammonia based window cleaners work well also but most dont recommend for car windows anymore i still use them anyway, you have to be careful around stick-on tinted windows as the ammonia cuts the glue that the only worry. If the buildup is really heavy use straight Alcohol then go over it with window cleaner to remove the streaks so you aren't blinded in the rain or at night. I use plain paper towels only no newspaper or cloths they hold the oils and ink and just smear it around, its looks clean till you drive at night or against the sun. I don't recommend using washer solvent because of the blue dye it just smears. Its there so noone drinks it


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 8, 2009)

use microfiber cloth, dry.apply pressure, idk what that haze is, i too have it, can't really stop it from coming, but mf cloth does good job of getting rid of it.
i noticed, i doesn't come in dry climate, my guess it is condensate, mixed with your exhale gases, defrost\defog or even just an airflow on your windshield creates temp. difference, thus moisture, plus byproduct of human respiration are not pure co2.
i rarely see that haze on back window.


----------



## 1 what (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow - I thought I was the only irritable old man who got upset about the stuff on the inside of the windscreen! It drives me nuts when I drive of a night.
I've noticed that it does not decline a lot as the vehicle gets older and older and older and so I wonder if it really is "outgassing" from automotive plastics etc or if its a deposit from the aerosol of GKW in the air coming into the car. Does anyone out there live in a pristine environment and drive a very old car - if so do you get this "Stuff"?


----------



## oronocova (Sep 8, 2009)

I too demand my windows be clean perfectly clean and my wife hates it because it holds us up. Invisible Glass works really good and a clean microfiber cloth, or even two clean cloths one to clean it the first time and use the second clean one for another wipe. I have found that one microfiber cloth doesn't equall another microfiber cloth. They ones made just for glass or with a "finer weave" work best. I also have seen a "as seen on tv" gadget at walgreen for 10 bucks just for inside glass. Looks like it would work pretty good.

All that info and I still get streaks :-/


----------



## DimmerD (Sep 8, 2009)

Do you ride with the windows down? That can lead to road grime getting inside, also can lead to your headliner starting to fall. Don't clean if it's hot or even warm, wait till it's cool. Some do better with Windex, others not. Have you tried just rubbing dry newspaper to buff it out? If you are using towels that have been through your washing machine then fabric softeners can still be in the towel smearing on your windshield. How about just plain water and a good chamois?


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 8, 2009)

Same problem here. Some good advice here, thanx guys. Subscribed.

For me, microfibre works best for now, but not perfectly. I'll try some of the above mentioned tricks.

bernie


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 8, 2009)

> i rarely see that haze on back window.


 
Hmmm... That's true. I either don't get it on the back window or its just that I'm constantly looking through the front so I notice it more there. I'll have to inspect that further.



> It's the outgassing of the plastic/vinyl as PhotonBoy says to clean it easily use a 2 to 1 mix of water and Isopropyl Alcohol in a spray botttle.


 
Interesting theory. Is it the off-gassing of the plastics or is it the oxidation of the chemical residue from the cleaners. No mater what cleaner you are using there will always be some residual left behind. So maybe clean it with the normal glass cleaner and then followup with IA spray wash as a finish? If the haze still comes after then it would definitely lead creadence to the plastic off-gassing theory. As scary as that seems.

Then again, I had a Nissan Pathfinder with 403,000 miles and I still had the hazing issue with that vehicle. So I'm thinking its some sort of oxidation issue.

Good ideas though guys.

MSax


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 8, 2009)

> If you are using towels that have been through your washing machine then fabric softeners can still be in the towel smearing on your windshield. How about just plain water and a good chamois?


 
That makes sense to me. My microfiber cloths are right out of the dryer and "springtime fresh". So maybe those chemicals are being left behind and oxidizing over time?

MSax


----------



## TranquillityBase (Sep 8, 2009)

MSaxatilus said:


> OK, I give up.
> 
> One of my pet pieves is a dirty windshield in my car. Drives me totally nutz. I'm very good at getting the windshield clean (inside and out), but my problem is that no matter what products I use, I seem to develop a blueish/greyish haze on the inside of the windshield after a few days to a week. I'm not sure of the source of the haze since it happens in all cars (i.e. wife's car, my old car, brother's car, Mom's car) that I've cleaned over the years and seems quite persistent.
> 
> ...


Off gassing...probably not the cleaner.


----------



## adnj (Sep 8, 2009)

The best cleaners that I have used are Airkem Vivid (aerosol) and Rain-X Anti-fog (pump). I only use a clean cotton towel.

The haze is dirt/particulates that collects because of the condensation that forms on all windshields. The particulates are usually hydrocarbons from fuel and oil in traffic, brake dust, tire wear residue, and cigarette smoke. 

A/C or defroster venting is aimed at the windshield and unburned fuel/oil is mixed with the moisture that is sticking to the inside windshield. The fuel/oil layer clings to the glass and the visible haze starts to form. The need for defroster venting is why the windshield gets the thickest haze. There is constant airflow into vehicles, usually through the windshield and footwell vents.

You will always notice the haze more at night because of headlamp glare and the angle of the windshield to oncoming headlamps. 

One way to cut down on the issue is to park your car in an attached garage. every night. It has to do with rapid changes of atmospheric humidity outside of the car.


----------



## 762x51 (Sep 8, 2009)

oronocova said:


> Invisible Glass works really good and a clean microfiber cloth, or even two clean cloths one to clean it the first time and use the second clean one for another wipe.



+1. Stoner Invisible Glass and a quality microfiber glass cloth are the tools to use. And yes, there is a difference in quality with microfiber cloths. Get good ones from a shop specializing in auto detailing like Autogeek.


----------



## FRANKVZ (Sep 8, 2009)

It could also be vinyl protector that you've sprayed on your dash heating up in the sun and leaving a film. That's also why it would be worse on the windshield as most cars have fabric beneath the rear glass.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 8, 2009)

I hate more than you can imagine to ever promote anything from an infomercial, but I guarantee this works in terms of reaching the bottom inside of windshield, and comes with microfiber cloths. This plus Invisible Glass cleaner is the best I have found.


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 8, 2009)

762x51 said:


> +1. Stoner Invisible Glass and a quality microfiber glass cloth are the tools to use.


+2 and the Stoner reach and clean tool makes it very easy.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Sep 8, 2009)

+3 on Stoner excellent window cleaner


----------



## Archie Cruz (Sep 8, 2009)

One word.
Brillianize. 
Good enough for aircraft cockpit windows, almost all plastics, your windhshield and mine, and All my computer and other video screens!
Spray, spread in circles, change cloth, keep going in circles till all haze is gone.
Brillianize. 
In 25 years, it's all I could find that stays on the job at least a week.


----------



## fredb (Sep 8, 2009)

After washing and towel drying, I've found ordinary newspaper to be the absolute best for getting all the windows absolutely streak-free and crystal-clear. I've never had any issues with ink transferal.


----------



## da.gee (Sep 8, 2009)

+1 for Invisible Glass. Awesome stuff.


----------



## gollum (Sep 9, 2009)

adnj said:


> The best cleaners that I have used are Airkem Vivid (aerosol) and Rain-X Anti-fog (pump). I only use a clean cotton towel.
> 
> The haze is dirt/particulates that collects because of the condensation that forms on all windshields. The particulates are usually hydrocarbons from fuel and oil in traffic, brake dust, tire wear residue, and cigarette smoke.
> 
> ...




+1 on adnj comments

I use rain-ex anti fog interior glass cleaner
it takes a while to get the haze build up but it cleans off easily aswell


----------



## bretti_kivi (Sep 9, 2009)

for the outside, clay
for the inside: frosch, (German stuff) with a non-fluffy MF. Don't wipe with paper, you'll scratch the windshield.

I'd also do it once per month and accept it. The aircon / fan will mess it up again. Try also maybe changing your inside airfilter.

Bret


----------



## TedTheLed (Sep 9, 2009)

+1 for the newspaper. and I don't mean news print, I mean an actual newspaper with printing on it. but has got to be clean to begin with..use it dry.
(all it's good for anyway..)


----------



## Northern Lights (Sep 9, 2009)

MSaxatilus said:


> OK, I give up.
> One of my pet pieves is a dirty windshield in my car. ...
> MSax


 
*YES! ME TOO!*
Were you around in the '50's? Bon Ami !! I thought it was gone but...
http://www.bonami.com/
As you can see they are still around, surprised me! I need to get some now! But the principle is sound.
After Bon Ami came a cake like cleaner made by AmWay, that too is gone. A person would dampen a rag and wipe the cake then polish the glass with it, it would haze and you wiped it off.

The principle is a mild abrasive that is *softer* than glass. Once wiped on glass it forms a dry haze that absorbs gunk and junk and polishes off the contaminants. 

Substitutes for the above products I use are a glass stove top cleaner:
http://www.weiman.com/products/smooth/cleaner.php or one of
several plastic polishes used for aircraft windshields or emergency vehicle light covers work the sameway but Meguiars plastix does it too:
http://www.meguiarsdirect.com/product_detail.asp?T1=MEG+G12310. I have more of this and use it both on glass and plastic.

If you need to polish a plastic like a watch crystal, cell phone or gps screen or clean heavily pocket glass a pink abrasive used in several metal polishes does wonders. I used a felt wheel on a watch crystal and caused a lumpy surface (too fast melted the plasic). I then used 200, 400 and 600 grit wet paper to smooth it down by hand laying the watch on the flat wet paper; it then looked like a fogged glass, burnished. I put a piece of flannel on a flat piece of granite counter top and put pink polish on it and rubbed the watch on it for 5-10 minutes and got a clear as crystal finish, like new. 
Semichrome polish, Flitz and Maas are all pink and work the same.
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...x=aps&hvadid=3503544975&ref=pd_sl_bmkh9fxxy_b

http://www.flitz.com/

http://www.maasinc.com/

My method is to polish the glass with a compound that leaves a dry haze and the dry polishing compound adheres to any oily, hydrocarbon products, silicones too. Wiping the haze away takes the gunks and the polish then will repair minor blemishes leaving a crystal finish on the window.

Why do all suicidal beatles, bees, bugs and assorted sundry insects always pile head first only into the driver's side of the wind screen? 

Thanks for the opprotunity. I remember when Bon Ami and me were both current events, (notice the retro look in the web page?), you have sent me off on a quest for the antiques of my life, Bon Ami and the old memories.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 9, 2009)

> Were you around in the '50's? Bon Ami !! I thought it was gone but...
> http://www.bonami.com/
> As you can see they are still around, surprised me!


 
Oh sure!! I love that stuff and use it all the time. I do use it as a good outside the window cleaner, but never inside.

If you have trouble finding the stuff in your area, shoot me a PM. I'll send you a case if you want it. I can get Bon Ami in my local supermarket. Cheap and it works.

MSax


----------



## Vesper (Sep 9, 2009)

After you get it cleaned good, breath through a breathing hose out the slightly cracked window and slip into a large hefty bag when you drive. It works for me!


----------



## JeffInChi (Sep 9, 2009)

fredb said:


> After washing and towel drying, I've found ordinary newspaper to be the absolute best for getting all the windows absolutely streak-free and crystal-clear. I've never had any issues with ink transferal.



It sounded crazy to me at first too, but yes, newspaper works

Who would've thought all of those hobos and bums who were cleaning your windows with yesterdays newspaper really were doing a good job? (Got a dollar?)

If you are taking your time, I like rain-x with a micro-fiber towel too.

Do you or anyone else that is ever in the vehicle smoke? Before I quit smoking, I remember the smoke would form a haze on the inside of the window glass, and cleaning it off completely took a LONG time. It could also be dust from a dirt/gravel road if you live in a rural area, or perhaps exhaust/smog if you travel in the city.

I'll have to find and try out the invisible glass, is it in the USA?


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 9, 2009)

JeffInChi said:


> Do you or anyone else that is ever in the vehicle smoke? Before I quit smoking, I remember the smoke would form a haze on the inside of the window glass, and cleaning it off completely took a LONG time.
> I'll have to find and try out the invisible glass, is it in the USA?


 
Yes, check Target, Wallyworld, OSH..
I used to use newspaper but when they changed to smudgless/color print it became less than useful for me.
I smoke in my vehicle and the invisible glass on the clean and reach tool with a microfiber cloth clean the inside of all my windows (large SUV) in 3-5 minutes.


----------



## oronocova (Sep 9, 2009)

Paper does work good. I haven't tired newspaper but at work sometimes I use a sheet of paper to clean copier glass. Kinda the same idea, it doesn't really leave any streaks.

The other day I was watching guys cleaning glass outside of a car detailer. They didn't' appear to be using a microfiber cloth. Looked like a blue cotton. However they were making swipes only from top down. Not up/down. He would start at the top wipe the glass down, lift the cloth and wipe the next "column" down, lift, .... I'll have to try this next time.

As others mentioned I do wash my microfiber. I usually try to wash them with only a little bit of detergent, I use the extra rinse cycle, and sometimes I do this twice. Then I dry them without a dryer sheet.

Brillianize ... I have used it at work. It was just OK for me, their smaller bottles have a really fine atomizer nozzle which I really liked. I didn't think it had as much cleaning power as some other cleaners I have used. But it is supposed to be really good. I stopped using it and filled it's bottle with windex and added a little rain-x. Works great so far on copier glass.


----------



## Rexlion (Sep 9, 2009)

Some of you are working way too hard with the chemicals and wipes. I get way better results with my secret weapon: a squeegee. First I use a wet cotton rag with some cleaner (vinegar, windex, whatever, doesn't matter) on the windshield interior, then squeegee it dry. The house windows get the same treatment. I can go waaaay longer between cleanings. Yup, I hate that haze too, but the squeegee lets me go months instead of weeks between cleanings.


----------



## Hitthespot (Sep 9, 2009)

How do I get that film off my lungs?  I'm happy to know what that film is on my windshield since I don't smoke; but disapointed I have to drive with my head out the window now. :devil:

Bill


----------



## chmsam (Sep 11, 2009)

Good info.

Be sure that there is no leaking from the heater or the AC. Both will form a haze worse than the off gassing of vinyl and neither one is good for your health.

While I love Rain-X I have never had any luck with the Anti-fog (it always streaked badly for me -- have they changed the formulation within the past year or so?).

Bon Ami is great on the outside of the windshield but I bet it's more work getting it all off of the inside when done cleaning. I might just try that though.

If you're cleaning with terry towels, do not use a fabric softener when you wash them. It can cause streaking and it will reduce the absorbency.


----------



## Christoph (Sep 11, 2009)

I believe the haze comes from our breath condensing on the inner windshield news papers get it off best with alcohol as the solvent.imho ymmv
C


----------



## flashburn72 (Sep 12, 2009)

+1 adnj's comments. +1 chmsam. It could very well be a leaky heater core. Or A.C.


----------



## MikeF (Sep 13, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I hate more than you can imagine to ever promote anything from an infomercial, but I guarantee this works in terms of reaching the bottom inside of windshield, and comes with microfiber cloths. This plus Invisible Glass cleaner is the best I have found.


 
It appears their site is closed for maintenance.


----------



## Freax (Sep 17, 2009)

Use Windex, on the inside and on the outside, with paper towel to apply and rub it clean.

Also benefits to clean all of the other windows on the inside and out aswell.

Well worth it for the benefit that you get, 6 months of clean bird poop observation.

+1 on the leaky heater core, unfortunatley to replace/repair one requires most times the complete removal of your dashboard.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 17, 2009)

if your heater core was leaking you'd know, even small pinhole would make interior stink like antifreze, and under normal operating pressures of cooling sys, even tiny crack would make your carpet wet.
so no it is not a heater core


----------



## Dawg (Sep 20, 2009)

MSaxatilus said:


> Hmmm... That's true. I either don't get it on the back window or its just that I'm constantly looking through the front so I notice it more there. I'll have to inspect that further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a theory, some auto manufacturers even address it in their owners manuals.


----------



## EVA (Aug 16, 2011)

OK, here's the deal, it ain't easy, but it is doable. Saturday I tried toclean my wife's windshield, using everything I could think of, Windex, ammonia,special fabrics, special glass cleaners. Nothing worked, just left the hazesmeared around. Today I went for broke. At her suggestion, I tried dish soap,foaming Dawn, in hot water. I used a window cleaner device, one with a longhandle and a "microfiber" pad to scrub the windshield, then changedthe "microfiber" pad (I don't really think those pads are microfiber)and used warm water to rinse the soap off. Then I used a real microfiber cloth,that came from Wal-Mart, to dry and polish. I don't know how long it will last,but for now, the film is GONE! Good luck with yours.


----------



## beerwax (Aug 17, 2011)

if your talking about the haze on the inside its really tough. its like you can push it to the sides of the screen but then it just creeps back across. using things like armourall on the dash make it worse - like its the fumes rise and leave a thin flexable layer on the screen. 

nothing will dissolve it. 

the only success i have had is to use brown suger - wipe it on the screen let it dry then wipe it off with a clean cloth. the acid has a sort of success, and the dried vinegar residue also seems to trap it. 


the stuff that gets on the outside is often car polish. you can even cover your windscreen with a sheet when you polish the car, you will have no polish on the screen, wonderful, but then after the next rainstorm you have polish on the glass. leaves a smear when you use the wipers. wait 6 months and its gone. 

cheers


----------



## UberLumens (Aug 17, 2011)

Since no on can agree on:
-what it is
-how it gets there 
-how to prevent it

Cleaning is the only solution. 

To properly clean, you should know what you need to dissolve and select the correct solvent. 
Since we dont know what it is, more that one cleaner may help to remove the different compounds it is made of.

In conclusion:
If you choose to use commercial solutions follow up with a "rinse" of diluted hydrogen peroxide or white vinegar to fully remove anything the commercial cleaner left behind.

spray on wipe off with cloth/towel/paper of your choice.

Or skip the commercial choices and just use the h-prox it does very well


----------



## HotWire (Aug 18, 2011)

Cleaning is the answer. Ford tells me it comes from the plastics inside the car. I've found it easy to clean with Invisible Glass and a microfiber towel. The hard part is reaching the whole windshield in my car. The glass is large and slopes toward the hood. PepBoys sells a triangular shaped pad on a handle that helps get the low corners. I've found it best to clean outside under a tree. The garage is too dark, the sun is too light. Open shade works for me.


----------

